# Golden Anniversary



## MikeMay (Mar 28, 2011)

An aged farmer and his wife were leaning against the edge of their pig  pen when the woman wistfully recalled that the next week would mark  their golden wedding anniversary.

"Let's have a party, William," she suggested. "Let's kill a pig." 

The farmer scratched his grizzled head. 

"Gee, Betty," he finally answered, "I don't see why the pig should take the blame for something that happened fifty years ago."


----------

